# Otters, the cutest critters?



## RadishRose (Jan 18, 2020)

Awhile back everyone was in love with Hedgehogs.

Now, it seems to be Otters. I just love them, too.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2020)

One of my all time fave videos


----------



## jujube (Jan 18, 2020)

I saw a big fat one Monday rolling around on a dock, luxuriating in the sun.   He'd roll around for a while and then groom himself for a while and then nap a bit.  He looked so pleased with himself.


----------



## peppermint (Jan 18, 2020)

Sorry.....NO!!!  I do love animals, though!!!!


----------



## Duster (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 19, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> One of my all time fave videos


Oh, that's the sweetest thing!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 19, 2020)

RadishRose said:


>


Awwww... precious!


----------



## Llynn (Jan 20, 2020)

Here in the USA Pacific NorthWET, we enjoy the company of both sea otters and river otters. In My younger days, I was an avid sea kayaker and when paddling over costal kelp beds I would occasionally find myself surrounded by a bevy of sea otters. (Also sometimes known as a raft or a romp).


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2020)

I think they're adorable!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 20, 2020)

Llynn said:


> Here in the USA Pacific NorthWET, we enjoy the company of both sea otters and river otters. In My younger days, I was an avid sea kayaker and when paddling over costal kelp beds I would occasionally find myself surrounded by a bevy of sea otters. (Also sometimes known as a raft or a romp).


You get two otters!


----------



## Llynn (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## JB in SC (Jan 29, 2020)

River otters have decimated some of our best wild brook trout streams. I never saw one forty years ago.


----------

